# SvSIP SKINS!!!



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, you know the drill, post your skins for SvSIP here!

(I'm currently working on one, I'll post it in a bit) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dialpad Skins must be named "dsip.png" and replace the old dsip.png in the SvSIP folder!


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 15, 2007)

Download it and replace the dsip.png file 

For some ideas look :
http://images.google.fr/images?q=dialpad

[M]artin 

edit: did superrob request + blue buttons


----------



## superrob (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice work GeekShadow looks FEEL better!
Just one thing.
Try to add a black background


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 16, 2007)

awesome


----------



## superrob (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for the black background. The white one really dont match the top screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the blue ones are nice!
Keep it up lol


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 16, 2007)

NJ, i like them alot, if only we had a grey button version >_


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 16, 2007)

Use Gimp > Brush > Color Mode > and paint it over buttons


----------



## dualscreenman (Sep 16, 2007)

Ah, you are a Linux man!
Amarok owns.
Anyway, back on topic, nice skin, samuelv even posted it on the website.


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ah, you are a Linux man!
> Amarok owns.
> Yeah
> 
> ...


 cool then


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 16, 2007)

*Announcing... 

[M]artin's iPhone Skin!!!






ENJOY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 16, 2007)

great [M]artin but back and dials buttons could be better quality :/


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(GeekShadow @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> great [M]artin but back and dials buttons could be better quality :/


Yeah, kinda rushed as I couldn't find high-res versions of some icons...

I also tweaked the opacity to give all the buttons a semi-transparent feel...


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 15 2007, 10:17 PM)]*Announcing...
> 
> [M]artin's iPhone Skin!!!
> 
> ...


awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vista one next? maybe black vistaish


----------



## superrob (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 16 2007, 04:17 AM)]*Announcing...
> 
> [M]artin's iPhone Skin!!!
> 
> ...


Gold star!


----------



## dualscreenman (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, I give. I'm going to have to work on a KDE 4 skin.


----------



## Kenney (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't kill me if they don't work, I couldn't get the application to work. Good luck!

*Classy*





*Clean*





*iPhone*


----------



## superrob (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice skins Kenney


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome skins, keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Johnwitt (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow excellent post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, very very nice skin


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet skins kenney, thanks!


----------



## ZenoKnite (Sep 18, 2007)

ay the Iphone one has a mistake. Look at the #1 and the letters TUV below it might wanna fix that =) but other than that it looks awesome Kenny


----------



## Remy669 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pretty damn nice kenney


----------



## AOforever1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Used the wrong tab in Firefox to post. Sorry.


----------



## Sverax (Sep 22, 2007)

Heres my Vista Ultimate one, i use the m3 simply ultimate skin so it has the same bg. shame yu can't edit top screen... maybe in a future release...
anyway here it is:





Enjoy


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 23, 2007)

*@ Sverax*

Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently on my DS


----------



## Sverax (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, that really made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . first time someone coments my work.


----------



## superrob (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Sverax @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Heres my Vista Ultimate one, i use the m3 simply ultimate skin so it has the same bg. shame yu can't edit top screen... maybe in a future release...
> anyway here it is:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks really nice and the buttoms are well placed


----------



## Sverax (Sep 29, 2007)

wel that's good, expecially since i haven't even been able to try it... I still have to get my ds lite un-bricked. I've had it bricked for 3 months... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm gna get it fixed soon


----------



## superrob (Sep 29, 2007)

What bricked it?


----------



## Sverax (Sep 29, 2007)

trying to install flashme v.8.0, and i managed to brick it at 1% so soft reset wasn't an option. but i'm going to the shop i got my R4 from as they offer hotswapping at what i think is an expensive price, but is the only way for me... 50 bucks  :'(  but as it's my ds it's still money well spent


----------



## Sverax (Oct 5, 2007)

i got it fixed, my DS now works, yippeee but my wifi doesn't work for some reason very irritating


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 29, 2007)

Heres one I just made today.
Made it very pretty and detailed and perfectly even.





(To save: Right click over image and select "Save Picture As..."

Enjoy


----------

